# Adapatateurs Bracelets et Bracelets.



## jfkm (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Nouveau possesseur d'un Sport Gris sidéral 42mm.

J'ai arpenté le forum, lu beaucoup de choses, mais certaines commençant à dater, j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver.

J'aimerai un adaptateur pour ma montre, me permettant d'y glisser des bracelets de mon choix.

1 /Concernant l'adaptateur, je veux donc idéalement du gris sidéral, 42mm.

J'ai vu ça:


Connaissez vous ? Avez vous d'autres adresses pour du gris sidéral 42mm ?

2/ Sur ce type d'adaptateur, quelle largeur de bracelet peut on envisager ?

Je vous remercie vivement pour votre aide, car un peu perdu.

JF

J'ai modifier le lien ( Merci )


----------



## roro85 (13 Janvier 2016)

Salut, sur ton lien on dirait plutôt du noir sidéral et "aluminium noir" comme ton AWS. Je pense que c'est pas mal si tu veux adapter n'importe quel bracelet.

Sinon, moi j'ai mis du 24mm en largeur pour la mienne mais avec les adaptateurs clonés de la boucle classique.


----------



## adixya (14 Janvier 2016)

Si tu ne tiens pas forcement à avoir du gris sidéral exactement comme la watch mais que tu as une teinte foncée mais un peu plus brillante que la finition un peu mate de la watch sport, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que ca en prix. J'en ai acheté une dizaine d'un coup...

38MM /42MM Mini Replacement Watch Band Connection Adapter For Apple for iWatch new arrival





http://www.aliexpress.com/item/38MM...Apple-for-iWatch-new-arrival/32483828368.html


----------

